

My tribute to Steve Ballmer - budu
http://www.bestinclass.dk/index.php/2010/02/my-tribute-to-steve-ballmer/

======
Groxx
Quite cool. Image -> ascii converter, including color in html, in Clojure.

Makes me want to learn Clojure.

